# Western Honey Bee Flying



## LSeries (Jun 4, 2017)

A Western Honey Bee flying with Canon 70D + EF 100mm f/2.8L:




Western Honey Bee Flying by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice one!

Was this a pre-focus and pray, or did you track the bee in?


----------



## LSeries (Jun 4, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Was this a pre-focus and pray, or did you track the bee in?



AI Servo + pray


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 4, 2017)

Impressive.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 5, 2017)

Group Pose


----------



## clbayley (Jun 5, 2017)

Close up...


----------

